# Ragdoll Litter Tray Issues



## Annarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Guys

I'm new on here just looking for some help and advice on the below 

Just looking to see if any of you have had this issue before. We have a Ragdoll that is 3.5 years old, always been really clean and used her litter tray no problems at all.

Randomly about 2 months ago, she started doing her number 2's in the bath, wasnt a major issue at first as it wasnt all the time nad we thought we had sorted it with a new litter tray and a different type of litter but now its everyday and she has started urinating in the bath too.

Her litter tray is always really clean, initially we changed her litter from what we had always used to something different to see if that was the problem but to no avail.

Has anybody had this issue before? We tried putting the bath mat in the bath as she doesnt like the feel of it but all that resulted in was a little present on the carpet.

If anybody can offer any advice on how to get her to use her litter tray again and how to stop this issue it would be great!

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

close the bathroom door... and anyother door except the ones leading to the litter tray.


----------



## Annarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for that, we have tried this but it results in presents on the carpet, therefore have posted on here to see if there is anything else we can try.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Put the plug in the bath and leave some water just covering the base!

Try some Cat Attract litter. I wonder if she has had a fright whilst using the tray some time. Have you a hooded tray? If not try one - she may feel more secure. There is always a reason behind them doing stuff like this - it is just narrowing it down!

Have you decorated recently or got new furniture or moved her tray from where it was originally?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

How many trays do you have ? and is it a covered or uncovered one ? I would leave an inch or two of water in the bottom of the bath and try adding another tray and have one different to the one you have.

Has she been checked at the vets just to make sure she is healthy and this is behavioural rather than medical, also inappropriate toileting can be a sign of stress has anything happened that could have stressed her ? You could also maybe try a feliway plug in too.


----------



## Annarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

thansk for these helpful replies! She has always had a hooded corner tray, its quite a big one, the breeder recommend this to us when we purchased her as a kitten so we have always stuck to this.

We havent decorated recently or moved her litter tray although i was wondering if it was worth moving it into the bathroom temporaily whilst we tried to solve the issues. Or maybe taking the hood off for a while?

We do have another cat, my partner has had a moggy since he was younger and she has a sperate litter tray and they have never shared to date [i havent witnessed this anyway and there hasnt been any indications in either litter tray]

She recently had bloods and a health check so as far as the vets are concerned shes healthy.

I may try a Feliway plug in, happy to try anything to get it sorted and ensure she is happy!

Never heard of Cat Attract litter, where do i get this?

thanks again for your help and advice, really appreciate it


----------



## Annarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Greyhare, sorry forgot to mention on my last post, i'm not aware of anything, we live in a calm place and shes always really laid back, as most Ragdolls are so i cant think of anything that may have stressed her out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

I would try another try large open tray by the closed one and get a feliway and see it if changes/helps. I have just had a search for Cat Attract litter and it seems to sold out everywhere. Vet Uk used to stock it you could email/phone them and see if they are going to get it back in they do have this which could also help.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi, when my cat started toileting away from the tray it turned out she had cystitis. and because this is painful she related the pain of going toilet to her litter tray! once we knew she was healthy and painfree we had to re-train her, we did this by putting her in a crate with a bed and her tray. She slept in the bed and cats wont go toilet where they sleep. this gradually turned into a room, and then the house


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Think Bob at R&L Pet products sells Cat Attract - do a search on the net.


----------



## Annarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your help guys! Some really useful bits on here for me to try! Wish me luck!


----------



## Christina_c93 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello. 

Wondering if anyone had any advice. I have 2 ragdoll kittens, both 10 months old. Both know how to use a litter tray however my little girl Cleo tends to poo where she wants sometimes. She knows where the litter tray is and uses it the majority of the time (mostly always wees in the litter tray but tends to poop elsewhere such as sofa, basket or on a blanket). I have no idea why she is doing this and just wondered if anyone had any guidance in regards to solving the issue. We have 2 litter trays, have tried putting them in different places etc. Tried the tin foil on the sofa which I thought would scare her away from the sofa, she loved it and started jumping on the tin foil like a trampoline so that failed. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Christina_c93 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Wondering if anyone had any advice. I have 2 ragdoll kittens, both 10 months old. Both know how to use a litter tray however my little girl Cleo tends to poo where she wants sometimes. She knows where the litter tray is and uses it the majority of the time (mostly always wees in the litter tray but tends to poop elsewhere such as sofa, basket or on a blanket). I have no idea why she is doing this and just wondered if anyone had any guidance in regards to solving the issue. We have 2 litter trays, have tried putting them in different places etc. Tried the tin foil on the sofa which I thought would scare her away from the sofa, she loved it and started jumping on the tin foil like a trampoline so that failed. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks xxx


Hello and welcome 

Three litter trays are the minimum requirement for 2 cats, so I would add at least one extra tray and place it in a different spot to the other two trays. Cats like to pee and poo in different places.

Make it an open tray.

Some cats are not keen on pooing in covered trays if the height is a bit low for them. If your other 2 trays are covered, ensure you remove the door flaps permanently, as cats hate to be enclosed when they toilet.

Are her stools firm? Soft or loose stools can cause litter tray avoidance from the cat.

Is she spayed? If not, she could be using her poo for scent marking purposes (known as "middening" when it's done with poo)


----------

